# Some Winter Window Shots



## Ohiosulator (Jan 31, 2013)

Heres some recent winter window shots





















 Let me know! Always looking to find out how to better my photograpy!

 Cody


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic pics and great glass!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 31, 2013)

They certainly all look fantastic and illustrate some great bottles to own.  "Congratulations" 
 RED Matthews


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your bottles.  Nice pics and bottles.


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Ohiosulator (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 1, 2013)

I love flasks.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Bottleworm (Feb 1, 2013)

That teal flask in the first picture is just mouth watering goodness! Them there are some dandy pieces of glass! I wish I had the money to afford glass like that! WOW![sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 1, 2013)

Love the Ravenna flasks! Nice bunch of bottles you've got there...


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 1, 2013)

Especially that amber one ![]  Great pics.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 1, 2013)

Is there a subliminal message, or am I seeing jugs in the background?

 Cool shots!


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 2, 2013)

Great photos....thanks for the peek.


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 2, 2013)

Love those bottles.  Great collection. Nice pics.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 11, 2013)

What a lovely pictures of your window collection.
 ; )


----------

